# Help with eos sunroof/roof not opening



## MYVWEOS2LITREFSI (Feb 25, 2015)

HI

I BOUGHT A 2006 EOS A FEW WEEKS AGO WITH THE SUNROOF AND ROOF OPERATING PROPERLY. A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO, IT STOPPED WORKING. WHEN I PRESS THE BUTTON FOR THE SUNROOF, NOTHING HAPPENS, IN TURN, THE ROOF IS NOT WORKING EITHER. WHEN I PRESS THE BUTTON TO OPEN THE FULL ROOF, THE WINDOWS OPEN FULLY AND STAY DOWN, THE INDICATOR LIGHT FOR THE ROOF FLASHES ON THE DASH BUT NOTHING HAPPENS AFTER THAT. NO FAULTS SHOW UP ON THE DASH. I THEN PUT THE CAR ON TO A CODE READER AND THE FAULTS ARE:-

1) "ALARM HORN (H1 2) - sporadic 004-No Signal/Communication - Code 01134
2) Sensor for parking aid - Rear right (G206) - Sporadic 009-Open or Short to Ground - Code 01548
3) System Interference - sporadic 01 4- Defective - Code 02805
4) Connection to Sunroof - sporadic 004-No Signal/Communication - Code 00220
5) Closing Assistance - sporadic 0 14 - Defective - Code 02364
6) Power supply terminal 30 - sporadic 002-Lower Limit Exceeded - Code 5634

I have checked all of the fuses in the engine compartment and the side of the dash when you open the door. Everything is ok there. I then removed the interior carpet from the boot. There is a module on the near side, which is located in a "basket". I think this is the roof module? I have checked for power on this but there doesn't seem to be any.

Any help/ideas/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FSJ Guy (Oct 30, 2014)

It looks like you have an intermittent open (broken connection) somewhere. Electrical shorts and opens are the hardest to find. 

If your rear parking sensors aren't working, the roof won't open because it doesn't know if there is an obstacle behind the trunk (or boot, as the rest of the world calls it).

You could try disconnecting and reconnecting the plugs in the truck and see if that helps. Again, these problems are hard to find/diagnose. Sometimes it just takes a lot of manual labor. 

You may need the Bently manual to find Power Supply Terminal #30. I'd start looking there.

Good luck!


----------



## MYVWEOS2LITREFSI (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi

i've repaired/cleared a lot of the problems. I'm now left with 3 problems.

1) code 01548 - sensor for parking aid rear right 
went to sensor. Plug connections are damaged, i've ordered new one, waiting on it coming.

2) code - 02805 - system interface sporadic 014 - defective
3) 00220 connection to sunroof sporadic 004 - no signal/communication

as i said, i've ordered a new switch. As soon as i get it i will fit it.

Hopefully this clears another issue up.

Will keep you updated.

Thanks


----------



## Carrera901 (Mar 4, 2015)

*2007 VW EOS 2.0 T Hardtop Cab.*

Thank God for the 50K or 5 years warranty including maintenance when I purchased this car used with 30K miles on it I have been th route with dealers, one in Eugene, OR and Dick Hannah's Portland, OR. After even top roof seals wee the dealer had my car in 2 month stints, this war story was getting old fast. 18 months past warranty I made one last plea with VW Northwest Service to fix this problem once and for all or se you in court. Before I bought this car I had no idea I bought and old U-Boat. Dealer tech area dime a dozen with high turnover a the dealership's are swamp with upset customers and getting shoddy work. The VW 06 thru 8 EOS had a 4 year recall o window lit problems and would not fix or replace the needed parts to promote car safety and buyer satisfaction. Had I brought my Audi TT in for routine oil change, heir techs look up the VIN on your car, and if there is any outstanding recalls not yet performed, they just replace the defective parts and be done with it. NOT VW, THEY SAY WE HAE T SEE IT FAIL,LIKE I AMLYING TO THEM, BEFORE GTTING A PREAPPROVAL TO DO THE RECALL. Pretty dumb if you ask me. This is how Porsche Audi lost so many dealerships and customers for almost 30 years they had to come up with better built cars with longer warranty periods including maintenance to finally get back car enthusiasts with TV ads begging the need for more drivers. VW owns all three companies, you
would think the would promote same quality service on al make and model types the offer. After all we are ONLY spending 40K to 400K to own and drive one of their cars. I fixed over 15 screwed up warranty repairs where I found parts lose, mounting screws missing, door panel tabs broken and NOT replaced by a lazy minded service tech.

I have owned a lot of top end cars from Acura, Porsche, Audi, Alfa Jaguar, Corvettes, etc. Just saw the new Chevy GTR Camero and it was gorgeous. I would love to own 2010 Audi TTRS Coupe Limited Edition to wake up those old Carrera go fast with full control.

OH well,


----------



## rutten88 (Feb 11, 2016)

*help with eos sunroof 02364*

hi,
ive read that you had any problems with the sun roof error 02364.
As i read below youve been able to fix that problem.
now i'm stuck with the same error when i readed the ecu with my code reader.
Can you help me to fix my problem or in someway tell me what you tried and what u have found at the time.
Any help/ideas/suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
jeroen


----------

